# Is this good health insurance for UAE standards?



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

What is good health insurance for UAE standards?

Name: Ascana Mediplus 
Annual Max Benefit Level - 50,000 AED
Physician Visit Deductible - 50 AED
ICU room per night max - 1000 AED
Private room per night - 750 AED
Only Accidental Dental Coverage

It is not as comprehensive as the health insurance I had in the US but I don't know what are the UAE standards. I'm a single guy in the 20s, so I don't expect to use it too much but would still want a good plan.


----------



## NiceToqueEh (May 4, 2014)

No, this is not a good plan. 

Example: I was recently admitted to hospital, and my insurance company was charged AED 8,000 per night for my private room. 

I'm young and healthy too, and I certainly didn't expect to need that. That's why we have insurance. Make sure you get a better plan.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

I have already negotiated so much on other things such as salary, housing allowance etc and they have agreed to my demands but now I don't think I can do much on this health insurance for now. 

I guess I can look at purchasing something privately. Not exactly sure what to do about this.


----------



## Hungry Monster (Jan 27, 2015)

Go to damanhealth dot ae
Have a look at their plans just to have some ideas
They are pretty friendly


----------



## NiceToqueEh (May 4, 2014)

I would recommend that. Have a look at some of the insurance companies, a lot of them post their plans on their websites. Others will send you a free quote. 

Private health insurance is expensive, so make sure you factor that into your budget. Still, it's better to have to pay a certain amount per month than to get stuck with a giant bill for something unexpected.


----------



## Hungry Monster (Jan 27, 2015)

I am also looking and just contacted Daman.

"Individual plan (Enhanced Bronze Plan) would be 6-8K"


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Is there anyone who has been to a hospital that can share some of the hospital expenses they incurred? 

What is the cost of a semi-private room at a good hospital such as Saudi German or Al Zahra?

How much does a physician visit cost you?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rahzaa said:


> Is there anyone who has been to a hospital that can share some of the hospital expenses they incurred? What is the cost of a semi-private room at a good hospital such as Saudi German or Al Zahra? How much does a physician visit cost you?


Generally, if you have medical insurance, you are covered for hospital stays, so most of us wouldn't incur any expenses. I had a major operation on my back about four years ago and the hospital bill was around AED 90K for five days including my surgeon and anesthetist. And remember that was a few years ago and that was the rate negotiated by the insurers. Then there were follow-up visits to the surgeon and lots of physio. A visit to a doctor, if you can't get direct billing, is probably AED 350 to 450 and then you have medicines on top.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

rahzaa said:


> What is good health insurance for UAE standards?
> 
> Name: Ascana Mediplus
> Annual Max Benefit Level - 50,000 AED
> ...


This is a VERY bad cover. The biggest problem with this cover is the annual benefit level, its way to low. 

As example, one of my friends broke her leg in 2 places and needed small surgery, the full treatment cost was already north of 110000aed... and that was a few years ago.

If you are be hit with a major illness, or something critical, you could be spending at least 10-20 fold of this annual limit in treating the illness, and on top of that you get follow up cost and medicines. When it comes to healthcare, there are really no limits on what it could cost you; my advise is to shop for the highest limits you can afford.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Generally, if you have medical insurance, you are covered for hospital stays, so most of us wouldn't incur any expenses. I had a major operation on my back about four years ago and the hospital bill was around AED 90K for five days including my surgeon and anesthetist. And remember that was a few years ago and that was the rate negotiated by the insurers. Then there were follow-up visits to the surgeon and lots of physio. A visit to a doctor, if you can't get direct billing, is probably AED 350 to 450 and then you have medicines on top.


What hospital was this?


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

So the employer is required to give employees health insurance, right? 

What is the employee does not want their health insurance and buys something privately? Can you have more than one health insurance?

Why can't the employee just opt out of the group plan and just pay the employee to get something privately?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rahzaa said:


> What hospital was this?


Why do you want to know?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rahzaa said:


> So the employer is required to give employees health insurance, right? What is the employee does not want their health insurance and buys something privately? Can you have more than one health insurance? Why can't the employee just opt out of the group plan and just pay the employee to get something privately?


I don't think this is a legal requirement in Dubai yet. I also think there is some link to the number of employees in a company. At the end of the day, a company will provide the insurance they can afford, so that may mean you only get the bare minimum or it could be linked to the seniority of the employee. I doubt any organization would hand the cash over to a staff member so they could contribute it to their own.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Why do you want to know?


Well, for example, if it is American hospital then that would tell me this cost is in the high range relative to other hospitals and so on.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rahzaa said:


> Well, for example, if it is American hospital then that would tell me this cost is in the high range relative to other hospitals and so on.


 It wasn't  and it was a few years ago so I'm sure it would be more expensive now. I've got two x 15 cm rods and ten screws holding me together.


----------



## danniellelily (Feb 16, 2015)

Not great, and possibly not even compliant with Dubai's laws. You should try using a broker. The one below are free, I used them and they were real helpful! /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

danniellelily said:


> Not great, and possibly not even compliant with Dubai's laws. You should try using a broker. The one below are free, I used them and they were real helpful! /snip/


New members may not make recommendations. Thank you.


----------

